# Vegas 4th of July (7/3 - 7/6)



## Mak30 (May 20, 2015)

Hi!

Looking to spend 4th of July in Vegas with the family. Will need a 2 bedroom. Please PM me what you have. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!

Michael


----------



## Mak30 (May 26, 2015)

Still looking.. 

Anyone?


----------

